

Ask HN: Do you use a package manager in OSX? If so, which? - joelg87

Hi everyone.<p>I recently switched to Mac and I am loving it, however previous to switching I was using Ubuntu and the one thing I miss very much is how easy "apt-get install ___" was.<p>I've tried a few different things on OSX, including running Ubuntu Server 10.10 in a VM, but so far I'm not quite as happy with the setup as I was on Ubuntu. Right now I'm using MAMP but I don't feel like I have as much flexibility as I did on Ubuntu. I've come across MacPorts and Homebrew too.<p>So my question is, do you use a package manager in OSX? If you do, which do you use?
======
klaut
I used macports as well but switched to homebrew:
<https://github.com/mxcl/homebrew>

~~~
joelg87
Do you find homebrew better than macports?

~~~
phren0logy
I prefer it. So far it has been easy and somewhat more reliable. It is also
very frequently updated.

~~~
joelg87
Great, thank you. I'm going to dive in and give homebrew a proper go.

------
niyazpk
Try macports. <http://www.macports.org>

~~~
joelg87
Thanks, I'll definitely give it a go. Have you tried homebrew too? It seems
like people are moving from macports to homebrew.

------
makcstar
I just switched to homebrew and it feels so much nicer to be able to work as
local user which is the way the mac os should be - for local development
anyway.

